# "Leverage" returns Sunday



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Just a reminder that "Leverage" returns Sunday 12/12/2010.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Just a reminder that "Leverage" returns Sunday 12/12/2010.


But isn't it the season finale?


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Rerun.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The first episode of the night is "The Ho, Ho, Ho Job" which is not a repeat according to Zap2It, TVGuide, TV.com and the TNT web site:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sunday begins a run of new episodes.

I'm not sure how many new ones before the next break though.

As noted, they are also re-running another episode as part of a 2-hour block of Leverage... so make sure you set your DVR to catch the correct episode!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

phrelin said:


> Just a reminder that "Leverage" returns Sunday 12/12/2010.


Looking forward to it!!


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

There's one new episode this week. There are two new episodes next week, which may record as a two hour block, and will be this 3rd season's finale.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

balboadave said:


> There's one new episode this week. There are two new episodes next week, which may record as a two hour block, and will be this 3rd season's finale.


The third season only has 3 episodes?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> The third season only has 3 episodes?


No, these are the 14th, 15th and 16th episodes of the 3rd season.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh, guess it's been so long I forgot the season wasn't over.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Oh, guess it's been so long I forgot the season wasn't over.


Thats one thing I don't care for with TNT/USA/FX is how they break the season apart and scatter it all over the calendar. I can see 1/2 & 1/2, but 4-5 eps here, break, 3-4 here, break, etc. Crazy.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RobertE said:


> Thats one thing I don't care for with TNT/USA/FX is how they break the season apart and scatter it all over the calendar. I can see 1/2 & 1/2, but 4-5 eps here, break, 3-4 here, break, etc. Crazy.


Agree.

I suspect that they could get better ratings on various series if they didn't mess with the schedules as much as they do.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

RobertE said:


> Thats one thing I don't care for with TNT/USA/FX is how they break the season apart and scatter it all over the calendar. I can see 1/2 & 1/2, but 4-5 eps here, break, 3-4 here, break, etc. Crazy.


Couldn't agree more!

Burn Notice is set to have a 2 hour season finale on Thursday and they only returned just prior to Thanksgiving.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Well shoot.

Canceled.

I was rooting for it to stay on. Not the best show on TV and far from the worst, but other than a clinker ep here and there a pretty solid entertaining show. Ingenious writing, great characters.

But what breaks my heart is Parker. That's one of the most interesting characters on TV. A fish out of water, no social filter, a little kinky, and bat$#!+ crazy. Just the type that I always seem to end up with, actually.

Beth Riesgraf is not the best-looking actress in Hollywood (although still waaaaaaaay hotter than 99.9% of the rest of the human race) but her rubber-faced Parker character was super attractive, at least to me, basically due to her "what-will-she-do-next" unpredictability. I found that endlessly entertaining, which is probably why I am doomed to be drawn to oddballs like her in real life. It's a rough ride, but it sure is fun.

She is also not the best actress; there is a lot of "high-school-play" immaturity that comes through, but even that is endearing to me. She will be sorely missed, at least by me and my gigantic crush on her character. But in a way, her portrayal also had flashes of pure genius; I once saw Parker spontaneously break out into a very shy dance move in the far background of a wide shot in a scene totally about something else, for no apparent reason other than she just felt like it. Totally unscripted, and brilliant. It was obvious that this was Beth just naturally "being" Parker, and that it was not a calculated mugging just for the camera; the camera even nearly missed it. She has that natural wackiness without even trying, that someone like Zooey Deschanel only can dream about as she clumsily tries vainly to manufacture that with a continually-resounding flop in her own show. Just embarassing.

Beth's character of Parker, on the other hand, took your breath away; she could be capable and formidable while at the same time shy and sweet (and completely nuts). Not all that easy for an actress to pull off for 75 episodes. It just made you want to protect Parker and watch over her even though she could obviously take care of herself just fine. I honestly think TV doesn't get any more entertaining than that, when an actor can elicit that level of emotional response in a viewer just by creating an enigmatic captivating persona like this girl did. Kudos, Beth, and RIP, Parker.

All I can hope for is that her star turn as Parker will be enough of a visible resume for her to be cast in a successful sitcom; if anyone has those sort of raw, instinctive comedy chops, I think it might be her. It won't be Parker, but it will be the next best thing, which is all we can really hope for.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

> TNT's "Leverage" coming to an end
> December 21, 2012 TNT Publicity 10:20 pm ET
> 
> TNT's Leverage has thrilled audiences with its delightfully intricate plots, its "stand up for the little guy" attitude and its terrific performances from stars Timothy Hutton, Gina Bellman, Christian Kane, Beth Riesgraf and Aldis Hodge. But after five wonderful years, it's time to say goodbye. Leverage will come to a close on Christmas, Tuesday, Dec. 25, at 10 p.m. (ET/PT), with a series finale that stands as one of the show's best episodes.


It certainly wasn't my #1 SL, but I enjoyed watching the show.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

wow, nothing like letting us know at the last minute. 

As for Beth Riesgraf, she's had a recurring part on Criminal Minds this year and it appears the character may have a bigger role coming up.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Seems to me like they had a Finale ready but TNT kinda pulled the plug really quick.

http://www.leveragefans.com/misc-news/a-special-letter-from-dean-devlin-2/

It was "decided today" (12/21) yet they had a finale ready? Something smells fishy.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Not fishy. Good planning is what I'd call it.



> After dragging its decision for months, TNT has pulled the plug of drama Leverage four days before the series' fifth season finale. The news comes two weeks after the series' executive producer Dean Devlin announced in an open letter to fans that he and co-creator John Rogers decided to end the current Season 5 finale they way they envisioned the series would end - in case there was no Season 6. Leverage, which is independently produced by Devlin's Electric Entertainment, has been on the bubble the past couple of years but has managed to secure last-minute renewals.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

trh said:


> Not fishy. Good planning is what I'd call it.


That would be what they want you to think. TNT wasn't dragging their heels for nothing... Someone was holding up negotiations somehow.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

TomCat said:


> Well shoot.
> 
> Canceled.
> 
> ...


Enjoy(ed) the show, but Parker was very annoying.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

This was definitely one of my favorite shows. The writing was terrific and the characters had great back stories. It was neat to learn a little bit about them each week. I especially liked the flashback episodes/scenes. Parker's character was great in that you saw how a socially awkward child that really had no childhood learns what it is like to have a family. Elliot's character was very intriguing as well. Here you have someone that was basically a trained killer that should have no conscience and yet every episode you get a glimpse into someone who is very caring. The stories themselves were great as well. I always enjoyed the end of episodes when they would go back and expand on an earlier scene and show you how they pulled off their con.

Hopefully, they can wrap it up nicely in the finale tomorrow night.

- Merg


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:crying_sa In Plain Sight, The Closer and now Leverage. I don't know if I am going to have anything left to watch..


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Great episode to end it. Very well done in typical Leverage fashion.

-Merg


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Was the season finale ending changed when it became the series finale or was season 6 going to follow on from the end of this season with the transition that it seemed the entire season was leading up to?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

James Long said:


> Was the season finale ending changed when it became the series finale or was season 6 going to follow on from the end of this season with the transition that it seemed the entire season was leading up to?


From a Dec 6 letter:



> Dear LEVERAGE Fans,
> 
> As of the writing of this letter, we still do not know if there will be a season six of our show.* Just as we didn't know when we created the last three episodes which are about to air.* Because of this uncertainty, John Rogers and I decided to end this season with the episode we had planned to make to end the series, way back when we shot the pilot.* So, the episode that will air on Christmas is, in fact, the series finale we had always envisioned.
> 
> ...


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Wonder if it could be shopped with USA, AMC, and Lifetime, or even SyFy? Even with the new "triad" in charge it has potiential to evolve yet carry some of its same charm forward.

I will miss watching the shoot locations as they are all around Portland where I work

Don "this is one show I will miss" Bolton


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

As much as I would like to see the show continue... TNT isn't cancel-happy, so if they decided to pass after 5 years, I'm thinking it might be hard for them to sell to another cable network.

Don't get me wrong... I would welcome it... I'm just not hopeful.

My best guess would be USA and their "character welcome" mantra... Leverage is a show that would fit with them and I think their other shows' audience.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> As much as I would like to see the show continue... TNT isn't cancel-happy, so if they decided to pass after 5 years, I'm thinking it might be hard for them to sell to another cable network.
> 
> Don't get me wrong... I would welcome it... I'm just not hopeful.
> 
> My best guess would be USA and their "character welcome" mantra... Leverage is a show that would fit with them and I think their other shows' audience.


It also seems like Dean Devlin wants to move on to other things anyways. Why else would he have already filmed the series finale and have it ready to go?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I need the Series Manager space.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> It also seems like Dean Devlin wants to move on to other things anyways. Why else would he have already filmed the series finale and have it ready to go?


The story for the finale was already written for the end of Season 1 when they weren't sure if it would be picked up for a second season. They used for this season as it appeared as they would not be picked up for a Season 6. If they had been picked up, he left it open enough that they could continue on with the series.

- Merg


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

The Merg said:


> The story for the finale was already written for the end of Season 1 when they weren't sure if it would be picked up for a second season. They used for this season as it appeared as they would not be picked up for a Season 6. If they had been picked up, he left it open enough that they could continue on with the series.
> 
> - Merg


I can't see how it was written back then. That was at least 2 cities ago and they were nowhere near Portland in season 1. Unless they just wrote it as "City X" at the time. And even if it were written back then it certainly wasn't flimed then. I'm sure someone knew it was coming to an end otherwise they wouldn't have flimed it months ago to now be claiming it was meant to be the finale all along. Probably one of those things where someone wanted more money and they couldn't agree so they just said "oh well, we'll jus tmake this week's the end".


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Earlier in this thread is a letter from Dean Devlin saying in essence that when they launched the show they had envisioned how to end it. The storyline itself wasn't written only the resulting lives of the main characters.

In yet another letter also posted above Dean stated that due to the uncertainty of renewal this year, they worked the last three episodes to end as had been initially envisioned.

Had they been renewed seeing how it concluded, it would be easy to create a story that would bring the band back together maybe introduce some new drama over span of episodes to get to that point.

Yes it was formula TV but it had a great escapist quality and a female "howlin mad Murdoch" to boot. Plus it filmed at locations I sometimes have lunch at. . .

Don "at least it ended as a new beginning who knows it may be a movie someday" Bolton



RunnerFL said:


> I can't see how it was written back then. That was at least 2 cities ago and they were nowhere near Portland in season 1. Unless they just wrote it as "City X" at the time. And even if it were written back then it certainly wasn't flimed then. I'm sure someone knew it was coming to an end otherwise they wouldn't have flimed it months ago to now be claiming it was meant to be the finale all along. Probably one of those things where someone wanted more money and they couldn't agree so they just said "oh well, we'll jus tmake this week's the end".


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

lugnutathome said:


> Earlier in this thread is a letter from Dean Devlin saying in essence that when they launched the show they had envisioned how to end it. The storyline itself wasn't written only the resulting lives of the main characters.
> 
> In yet another letter also posted above Dean stated that due to the uncertainty of renewal this year, they worked the last three episodes to end as had been initially envisioned.
> 
> ...


I'm the one who posted the link...

I know what you guys are saying, I'm just not drinking the Kool-Aid so to speak. It's one thing to say "we know how it ends" while you're still writing/shooting Season 1 but it's something completely different to say "oh, we knew all along" when the carpet gets yanked out from under you.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Drinking the Kool-Ade? Hmmm. You don't just rip open the pack and snort it? 
Well now that makes more sense:grin:

Don "the Devlin made me do it:eek2:" Bolton



RunnerFL said:


> I'm the one who posted the link...
> 
> I know what you guys are saying, I'm just not drinking the Kool-Aid so to speak. It's one thing to say "we know how it ends" while you're still writing/shooting Season 1 but it's something completely different to say "oh, we knew all along" when the carpet gets yanked out from under you.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Creativity is not linear. It is completely within the realm of possibility that the concept envisioned years ago contained many elements of the last act, but obviously you as the EP postpone the last act until, well, the last.

It is also not something that you can turn on and off at will like a faucet; there are fits and starts. This can lead to clinker eps when the assembly line dictates that you as a producer need to have 22 eps in the can every year. If I am the programming head of TNT, just one ep of the quality level of "The Office Job" is enough to get me to wonder if the well is going dry and whether to consider putting the show out of its misery.

The lessons of _Lost _are not "lost" on TV producers; JJ and crew pitched an idea without really having much beyond the first 6 episodes, and still somehow brilliantly continued with an iconic groundbreaking series that while it didn't have much serial coherence at times, still provided quality entertainment encapsulated in each episode. To enjoy the show, you had to stop worrying about what you had forgotten about in previous episodes and where the show was taking us, and when you did that single episodes of the show could stand alone, and were revealed to be episodically brilliant and endlessly entertaining.

But it was seeing the finish line and knowing they would have to craft the storyline to get there that reinvigorated the show and made it better the last two seasons after flailing aimlessly a bit in the middle seasons.

It appears that Devlin and others learned that lesson; he tried to have a long view for where the show would go, and when continued mediocre ratings threatened the longevity of the show and he felt like there was a good ending that he could not take a chance on not being allowed to tell, he dealt his ace card as a hedge against any bets that it would be picked up for 6. The right thing to do, and proven correct by the fact that the show was not picked up.

As much as I miss Parker and her little Scooby gang, this was probably how things should have gone; we want to remember a show as it was in its prime, and not as a dying, gasping shadow of its former self. We all remember when the best TV drama of all time (_X Files_) stayed at the party a full two years longer than it should have, and in so doing devolved into one of the worst TV dramas of all time. We don't want to go through that ever again.

And when God closes a door he opens a window. These talented actors, writers, producers, and showrunners can't be available to work on good new shows if they are handcuffed by continuing to have to work on shows that have passed their prime and aren't all that good anymore. So it's a good thing. Bittersweet, but the way it should be.


----------

